# Hen or Cock?



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I am wondering.
This is a picture of Zeke. I just put a mirror in there and no action at the moment. I got a profile shot. Does anyone want to take a jab at it if Zeke is a male or female?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Here is Jack. I recently just noticed Jack nuzzling up to the mirror. Male or female?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

My guess is *Hen*.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Whatever they are, they are gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

I dont knwo but like Reti said they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I was thinking about putting these two together. They are in their own cages at the moment. I don't want to breed them and I do have dummy eggs. I know some can tell by the head and breast area. Sometimes I look at Zekes head and it looks flat and sometimes it looks round.  
Jack gets a little crazy when the outside pijs get close to his cage (growling/circle march). When Jack was in front of the mirror he/she was so sweet. I thought males got defensive when they saw themselves in the mirror.

I have 2 females Kip and Splash that bonded and they lay eggs. I don't have to worry if I missed on checking in on them and the eggs.  

It doesn't matter either way just curious what I may be getting myself into.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The blue check looks like a hen. The pied Or light grizzle is iffy. I say hen also. Feel the vent bone on both. If both you can get say 1 finger width or close I still say hens.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I can't tell sex, but I can tell they are beautiful, much loved, and well cared for, and that's what really matters, right ?
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Both beautiful birds - I'm also guessing hens. Your good care is evident! Jack is the picture of health. Obviously not letting a scissorbill get in the way!


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*My 2 cents...*

I haven't had much experience but from what I have learned, you will NEVER know until they lay eggs. I've had VERY experience people tell me birds are cocks and then they lay eggs!


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*sexing*

Lee here, 
I have a file that gives info on sexing pigeons it covers both cock birds and hens . it is rather long and therefore i wont post it here but if you email me ill send a copy to you . Note this file cover sexing and the actual act of mating and should be read before younger folks read it ..... not graphic but truthful and to the point ......


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I am hoping they are both females for the simple fact it will be alot easier for me to replace the eggs with dummy eggs. Kippy never layed an egg till she hooked up with Splash so I never knew what was going on until they laid 4 eggs.
Lee, my email is [email protected]
Thank you guys for your input, it sure will be interesting to find out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lee .. could you send it to me also .. [email protected]

Thank you!

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

kippy how bout a few more pics at different angles. I'm "thinking" Zeke is a cock and Jack is a hen but need some more pictures for a better guess.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*attn. Lee*

Please, if you're not tired of e-mailing info, send it my way, too. 
[email protected]
Thanks, 
Daryl


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Zekes only got one side. LOL! Not into the picture thing.
Head looks flat compared to the other picture.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Hopefully the email that Lee sends helps. Not really sure what I am looking for with the head thing. 
I am hoping for 2 hens myself. I really don't want to have to worry about eggs. Kippy and Splash (hens) lay eggs but thats as far as it goes and I'm fine with that.
I rather have the room for rescues. I don't want no little guys and I don't want to have to worry about taking there eggs away. 
Kippy never layed an egg till she hooked up with Splash. Will a pigeon lay an egg when they are the only pij. in a cage?


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Sure easier with my own birds but Zeke looks like a cock in the face. The Blue Check looks like a hen. With a mug like hers though I would'nt worry about breeding though  just kidding LOL . With pictures sometimes it just takes the right profile to nail it. hard to tell with these though


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I checked out the email Lee sent and I believe it read Hens have rounder eyes. I am starting to think Zeke is a male also. I think Zeke is around 5 months old, not sure how long it takes for adult features to totally kick in. 

Jack has the face only a mother could love. He may act like a hard*** and look kinda scary. To me he's a sweety! To see him in front of the mirror showed the softer side of Jack.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Fortunately pigeons don't care about superficial nonsense like good looks. My Piglet looks very much like Jack with his scissored beak and he has the most devoted hen. Of course John and I both agree that Piglet is beautiful.


Both Zeke and Jack look like hens to me, but I usually get it wrong!

Cynthia


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

*Sexing*

hi Lee
I would also be grateful for this info, but I guess with all other requests it's rather a nuisance. Still if you can be bothered, my mail is:
[email protected] 
thank you if you are able.
Lynnette


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Zekes a Hen, they are all in the cage together now. Jack and Zeke have hooked up. Not sure what Jack is yet but I think he is a cock by the way he acts and Splash the other Hen can't stand him.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, Jack and Zeke have teamed up and I ended up with 4 eggs this week. From past experience with Kip and Splash, I guess Zeke and Jack are hens.

For the ones who quessed hens, good call!

What are the odds? I have four hens, a lot of eggs and Easter is right around the corner.


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Attn: Lee*

Lee
Can you please send me the article on identifying the sex of a pigeon?

[email protected]

My Lolita (keeping the name no matter what)
struts in front of the mirror and makes gutteral sounds along with her
other sounds and puffs out her chest. She attacks the peace dove,
unlike the other pigeons on this site. I am guessing she is a male.
I have attached a photo of her on the piano. I have some new photos up
at 
community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler

Let me know if you think she is male or female and please send the article.
Thanks.
Lolita's mom


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The bird defently has a hen head. I would guess hen.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think they're both females simply because there doesn't seem to be much irridescent feathers around the neck. But they're both cute - I think the females are cuter than the males.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*irridescent feathers*

I didn't even think about that.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

It looks like your Zeke is a hen, by her size.
Taylor


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm guessing Lolitas a female. *Guessing!*
I have a hen that attacks all stuffed or beanie toys.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Your Jack looks a lot like my Blueberry in built.
Taylor


----------

